

Everything is too long - jonsteinberg
http://www.jonsteinberg.com/2009/11/everything-is-too-long/

======
kortina
20-30 minutes of content is plenty to satisfy me. I really enjoy the ignite
format, where the slides are on a 30sec timer, but they do too many
presentations. We need events where there's lots of pressure on the attendees
to keep the presentation tight and fewer presentations in the whole event.

~~~
jonsteinberg
I find that people consistently use 10 words to say what can be said in 3.

~~~
ramchip
They talk excessively.

~~~
forinti
They blabber.

~~~
unalone
Blabber adds a negative subtext. Not all extended conversation is blabber,
even if much of it is.

------
atiw
Exactly !! The ironic part is startup founders and VCs are probably the people
who need to network more and learn more from these conferences.....however, we
startup founders need to work on our startups too....and more than anyone
else, I think.

------
icefox
tl;dr

------
tfh
that's what she said..

